
Markdown and mock = textmock - lgm_
http://www.textmock.net/
======
burntcaramel
Nice to see someone else working on tools like this. I think Markdown has a
good level of ‘accessibility’ in that the syntax is friendly while fairly
capable.

If you’re curious, here’s some of my experiments (best viewed on desktop):

\- [https://datadown.collected.design/github/RoyalIcing/lofi-
boo...](https://datadown.collected.design/github/RoyalIcing/lofi-
bootstrap/master) \-
[https://lofi.design/syntax/](https://lofi.design/syntax/) \-
[http://collected.design/research](http://collected.design/research)

Keen to collaborate with people!

~~~
dustingetz
hard to tell exactly what you’re doing from mobile but looos interesting and
i’ll look more later - here’s mine let’s collaborate
[http://www.hyperfiddle.net](http://www.hyperfiddle.net)

------
RickS
If you enjoy writing html without the annoying punctuation, you might also
like Pug: [https://codeburst.io/getting-started-with-pug-template-
engin...](https://codeburst.io/getting-started-with-pug-template-
engine-e49cfa291e33)

~~~
Terretta
Formerly known as Jade.

------
shortformblog
I'm glad someone's experimenting with this idea. The makers of CakeMail did
something similar with email templates a while back (see
[http://cakedown.alexandredeschamps.ca/](http://cakedown.alexandredeschamps.ca/)),
and I always thought it was a bummer that they didn't keep going with the
idea.

------
godot
This could be a very convenient tool! Is it an open source project? If it is,
I can imagine using this to quickly create landing sites or web sites for code
projects. No worries if not.

~~~
lgm_
No, it's not OOS, but I'm thinking about it. Why not?

I saw that as a useful to quickly prototype an idea. But I'm not yet sure
frankly.

~~~
tptacek
This is smart. If you're not going to do anything else with it, you should
publish it.

------
skybrian
Beware, there's a popup video when you open the page.

~~~
RickS
For possibly the first time ever, I really liked this one, and it makes great
sense why it happens. It showed a clear demo in seconds, and then
automatically closed itself to reveal the UI it was just showing.

The demo is so robust I probably wouldn't have figured out the tool's purpose
in 10 seconds without the video.

------
gojomo
Great idea, but is the TextMock->HTML interpreter open-source for rendering
elsewhere?

If the format is only easily usable/previewable on some proprietary site that
might go away, people will be reluctant to learn/adopt the format.

~~~
lgm_
I completely agree, I'm thinking about that. I should probably specify the
grammar and make my tm->html converter open source. And probably allow to
store on a personal git repo so that nobody is afraid to be locked in. So many
interesting things to do, and so little time :)

------
molestrangler
I use the markdown editor [http://typora.io/](http://typora.io/) for a few
years now.

It's a downloadable client and for on Windows, Linux & OS X

------
spchampion2
This is great! I'm not sure if I'm missing it somewhere, but it would be nice
to be able to see the resulting HTML without having to view the page source.

~~~
lgm_
Agreed, you are not the first to give this feedback. I'll work on that, it
should be available tomorrow.

------
zzmp
They typo’ed on the word poopular. Or not. :D

------
chrstphrknwtn
This is cool. I also can't help but notice the objective-c [method message]
smalltalk-like syntax.

------
fouc
Using markdown as a sort of templating language, like Haml, is a pretty cool
idea.

------
dustingetz
useless on mobile safari can’t even watch the video or see any of the copy

~~~
lgm_
It's only 88KB, but I should not display the video on mobile indeed. I'm
removing it right now.

~~~
dustingetz
thanks much better

------
tobyhinloopen
Neat but what was wrong with HTML again?

~~~
pdonis
_> what was wrong with HTML again?_

That it's a lot harder to correctly type HTML than it is to express a basic
page layout in this new form. In other words, on this view HTML is not source
code, it's object code, and should be produced by a program, not by humans. I
would agree with that.

------
jscharlack
Love this. Would be great to have the converter. Not so much to mockup sites
but to generate help docs and blog posts on my bootstrap site.

